# Having trouble with harness selection



## PAHinc (Nov 26, 2011)

hey guys,
i have been using the Weaver 4-Dee Thick Cotton Saddle for a long time. i have always complained that my leg straps dig into back of legs when in certain positions. 

I also have a Petzl Navaho Sit Harness. i like the wide back pad for climbing up tree but hate the way it feel when you sit and have your spikes off of the tree.

i am looking for a harness that will be more comfortable when you let all your weight off spikes and you just hang. 

in my Weaver, i didnt like the positioning of the D-rings because everything was way to close and got tangled up when making way up tree. 

please help me narrow it down.

thank you


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 26, 2011)

how big are you? how much are you wanting to spend?


----------



## PAHinc (Nov 27, 2011)

185 lbs. 5'11" max will spend $400


----------



## treemandan (Nov 27, 2011)

Something with a bosson seat.

I just saw one at the store that had a big peice of yellow plastic for the seat. Looked very comfy, heavy as Hell. I forget the name. 
I ended up going to a few stores, leaving blank checks and taking a few saddles home for awhile. i didn't work in them. 

Again I was checking out the Treemotion. I just can't believe that thing will last very long in this environment. 

I use the Cougar for its function, comfort level and durabilty. I had a talk with them about the recalls, still keeping my eye on them but it seems they got it worked out.

Just make sure you get something that stays outta yer nads. That is probably the most important, no nut squeeze, everything else is just frills.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Something with a bosson seat.
> 
> I just saw one at the store that had a big peice of yellow plastic for the seat. Looked very comfy, heavy as Hell. I forget the name.
> I ended up going to a few stores, leaving blank checks and taking a few saddles home for awhile. i didn't work in them.
> ...



I am going to sue Buckingham because mine now hang to my knees , I blame it on cheap saddle design , it was prolly engineered by a woman .... Just saying


----------



## treemandan (Nov 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am going to sue Buckingham because mine now hang to my knees , I blame it on cheap saddle design , it was prolly engineered by a woman .... Just saying



The Cougar is from Weaver. Yes, the leg adjustment on it needs tended everynow and then.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> The Cougar is from Weaver. Yes, the leg adjustment on it needs tended everynow and then.



I was talking about my nads Dan ....


----------



## PAHinc (Nov 27, 2011)

one the sherrill tree site i saw their own brand harness called the Edge, its not too pricey and looks heavy duty. thoughts on that one?

or the petzl sequoia? 

the petzl navaho one is very uncomfortable if your hanging with a rope..


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Sequioa ($365) and I love it -- its about the most lightweight saddle you can find, and mine is very comfortable. The basic design of it follows a "big wall" rock climbing harness, which is designed for a lead climberto go up, set all the ropes and protection, and then basically sit up there in the harness for the rest of the day while the other climbers follow him up. I'm about 200lbs, 6'1' and mine's very comfortable to sit/hang in. 

I personally don't care for the bosun seats, but I do agree with the others here; if you spend MOST of your time sitting/hanging then that's probably going to be the most comfortable for you. Petzl Sequioa Swing ($450) might be what you're looking for -- if you're sitting/hanging all the time.

I have a couple friends who have Ergovations ($529) and those are heavier, but have lots of padding, plus you can really customize the Ergo with a batten seat ($96), srt add-ons ($39), and a fall-arrest conversion ($158)(for bucket work). But all of that stuff costs extra, and its not cheap. 

I have another friend who is +275lbs and he has a Cougar which he says is very comfortable. His climbing style is slow and steady with more sitting/hanging. The new version has a batten seat and is $259. 

I doubt I'll switch to a different saddle, but if I do, probably be a TreeMotion.


----------



## PAHinc (Nov 27, 2011)

yea i have been looking at all the ones you mentioned. as we all know, every tree is different so i would be in all positions. i am leaning somthing towards the petzl sequoia or puma by buckingham or the edge by Sherrilltree. 
comfort, lightweight and feeling good while hanging is all im looking for


----------



## Scrat (Nov 27, 2011)

PAHinc said:


> yea i have been looking at all the ones you mentioned. as we all know, every tree is different so i would be in all positions. i am leaning somthing towards the petzl sequoia or puma by buckingham or the edge by Sherrilltree.
> comfort, lightweight and feeling good while hanging is all im looking for



I use an Ergovation and Sequoia, Both are great. Best bet is try to test as many saddles as you can since everyones style, build and comfort level is different. Tried a treemotion and thought it was going to be awesome-just the opposite for me any a lot of guys swear by it. Test drive!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Buckingham Master Series Saddles

Look at the Traverse.


----------



## deevo (Nov 27, 2011)

PAHinc said:


> one the sherrill tree site i saw their own brand harness called the Edge, its not too pricey and looks heavy duty. thoughts on that one?
> 
> or the petzl sequoia?
> 
> the petzl navaho one is very uncomfortable if your hanging with a rope..



Yeah the edge is very nice and well made!I tried it on at the TCIA show, and a lot of the guys doing the demos were using them and liked them. They are well built, and have all the features you would need, and priced right. I would of bought one, but don't need a new one at this time.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Nov 27, 2011)

PAHinc said:


> hey guys,
> i have been using the Weaver 4-Dee Thick Cotton Saddle for a long time. i have always complained that my leg straps dig into back of legs when in certain positions.
> 
> I also have a Petzl Navaho Sit Harness. i like the wide back pad for climbing up tree but hate the way it feel when you sit and have your spikes off of the tree.
> ...




I have a Tree Austria 3 and I freekin LOVE it. They actually have a new version of it that looks spiffy too. It's lightweight, supports the back well, floating D, tons of attachment, durable, comfortable....I gotta tell ya, I wouldn't consider anything else if I had to replace it. I love it that much. Strongly recommend that you give it a look. If you're interested, suspenders can be used (great for lugging a larger saw aloft) and you can attach what they call a batten seat. Think of it as a stiff butt strap that's reinforced with fiberglass board so as to form a sort of bosun's seat.


----------



## PAHinc (Nov 27, 2011)

deevo said:


> Yeah the edge is very nice and well made!I tried it on at the TCIA show, and a lot of the guys doing the demos were using them and liked them. They are well built, and have all the features you would need, and priced right. I would of bought one, but don't need a new one at this time.



i think im leaning towards the Edge by SherrillTree. my good friend uses the ergovation and said i would love it. since the Edge is made like the Ergovation but much less in cost, i think thats what i might end up getting.

i read good things about that harness and bad... any other thoughts about the Edge?


----------



## Drock997 (Nov 29, 2011)

is the Treemotion harness the only harness that has a rear d ring so you can have a rope behind you??


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 29, 2011)

Drock997 said:


> is the Treemotion harness the only harness that has a rear d ring so you can have a rope behind you??



no, there's several other harnesses that have the "dorsal" attachment. Petzl Navaho Bod, Master, Puma, and many others.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 30, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am going to sue Buckingham because mine now hang to my knees , I blame it on cheap saddle design , it was prolly engineered by a woman .... Just saying



As you get older, everything gets bigger, hairier, and closer to the ground.


----------

